# New Ford Ambulances



## nsmedicman (1 Nov 2005)

I have a few questions about the new ambulances built on a Ford chassis. Who will be entitled to them and when will they be delivered?Does anyone have any photos of them? Has anyone used them yet?


----------



## McG (1 Nov 2005)

... and is there anything to the rumour that they cannot travel cross country for being too heavy?


----------



## Donut (1 Nov 2005)

Are you referring to the E 450 chassis with a green box?

I saw several in Pet last year, just from the exterior.  The ones I saw were held by 1CFH.  The troops were fairly happy with the interior layout, there were some reported problems with the pt load system, and I was told they really didn't have the clearance or suspension for off road use.  Decent light kit on them, though  8)

I hope they weren't bought with field support in mind, and the information I got was that they were bought for use from an LZ to 1CFH, and from 1CFH to an airhead.

DF


----------



## Marty (1 Nov 2005)

Just wondering which engine they come with , the older 7.3 or the new 6 lt. If its the new 6 you will need lots of fuel conditioner and clean fuel , we have had alot of down time, with injector problems, Im told by the dealer that the injectors run at higher pressures and are  smaller, thus have less tolerance for dirty fuel or the least little bit of water . But when they are working they do work VERY well.........not Dale Earnheart well but still pretty good>


----------



## nsmedicman (1 Nov 2005)

At my civi service, we have quite a few E350s with the new 6.0 litre engine. When they are well maintained and work correctly, they definitely have a lot of get up and go.


Yep....I am referring to the F450 with the modular box. Looks like a civi amb, except that it's green.


----------



## Armymedic (1 Nov 2005)

they are the new Role 3 amb. So far only 1 CFH has got them here in Petawawa. I don't know about other units entitlement.

They are not for off road tasks.(but from back of UMS to ACS/CFH, that shouldn't be a problem)

There are a couple people on here from 1 CFH, perhaps they can answer those questions better.


----------



## old medic (1 Nov 2005)

A few photos:


----------



## George Wallace (1 Nov 2005)

Looks like someone backed a nice new truck into a bit of water and is now stuck.   ;D


----------



## Gunner98 (1 Nov 2005)

The F450 Ambs with 4-litters (2 on hydraulic lifts) are designed for use only by 1 Cdn Fd Hosp.  Bagotville acquired the original prototype.  A different version with two NATO litters on the hydraulic lifts and one role-in Styker stretcher (only one side with seating for ambulatory/sitting casualties) is being purchased for Crash ambs at all bases that have fixed or rotary wing aircraft thru Pre-Hospital Care Initiative (PCHI). This new version is in final design stage.  

6 x Ford F450 were used at BTE.  Limited off-road capability - very true. They were very useful in ground evac from WATC to  Edmonton hospitals - more than 20-runs completed.  Big improvement over riding on a spine board in the back of a LSVW amb for 3 hours.

Demers design for Box, Ford Chassis 
Demers Specs: Type I Modular Ambulance Mystère MX140A Model 4WD version
Chassis : Ford F-450 Super Duty 4X4 Chassis Cab, Regular Cab; Dual rear Wheel (DRW) ; Engine: *7.3 L Turbodiesel V8; Transmission : Electronic 4-Speed Automatic.*

Demers Site - http://cat.demers-ambulances.com/11prty1a140.htm


----------



## medicineman (3 Nov 2005)

We have one of the white versions here in Gagetown for transfers from Petersville back to base or to St John or Fredericton.  It's pretty roomy, and there haven't been many complaints, other than transport gets mad when we take it off road.

MM


----------



## Old Ranger (3 Dec 2005)

At least you guys/gals get Push/bush bars on yours....

Ben


----------



## old medic (4 Dec 2005)

Ben,

We have two of them here in Ontario orange and white.  They both have push and bush guards on them.


----------



## Old Ranger (4 Dec 2005)

Oh we could so use them....

But that's another Rant....

Ben


----------



## old medic (6 Dec 2005)

Photo of the civy version Demers used


----------



## medic65726 (6 Dec 2005)

I've actually been in the back of that Manitouwadge Unit 6205 and while it wasn't bad, it did seem like a much harder ride though, compared to regular Civvie ambulances.
The floor is also quite a bit higher, which makes for a much bigger step up and a much harder lift into the back. But I guess that is what you get if you want off-road capabilities.


----------



## Black Watch (6 Dec 2005)

I live near Demers factory in Mc Masetrville, Québec, and everyday I see a bunch of military ambulances, millenium ambulances and ambulances for the Red cressent...


----------



## old medic (7 Dec 2005)

Yeah, they all say it's rough riding up here.
and obviously it's stiffer and higher than an E-350 or F-350 and the ride is different being 4x4...

Of course, they've never worked in the back of a 5/4 or LSVW.

OM





			
				Medic65726 said:
			
		

> I've actually been in the back of that Manitouwadge Unit 6205 and while it wasn't bad, it did seem like a much harder ride though, compared to regular Civvie ambulances.
> The floor is also quite a bit higher, which makes for a much bigger step up and a much harder lift into the back. But I guess that is what you get if you want off-road capabilities.


----------



## Old Ranger (7 Dec 2005)

Manitouwadge....did my SRP/Defib training up there when I worked in Terrace Bay a few years back.

Ben


----------



## Black Watch (7 Dec 2005)

not bad...Demers builds Ambulances from E-350 and chevy chassis. The mirage (f 750) isn't built annymore...


----------

